# S Layout Pictures



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I thought than since I finally selected an avatar today I would follow up by posting some pictures of one of my holiday layouts to see if I can actually post pictures.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Well that was easy when I follow the instructions. Unfortunately I selected some out of focus pictures. I will look for a few better ones. This forum sure makes it easy to contribute!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Tom:

You missed one step. Your pictures are there and
can be viewed, but if you click the 'paper clip' in the
icon area as the next to last step, they will display automatically without
the need to click on them.

But, heck, it's a very nice layout. I am having
difficulty seeing the S scale tho. Looks like HO
or 2 rail 0. Did you get into the wrong forum?

If so, one of the mods can move you to the right one.

Don


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Nope...take it from me. It's definitely S scale...caboose it the giveaway


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I will remember the paperclip for the next post. I guess it is a compliment that my Christmas layout was mistaken for HO scale. They are American Flyer trains on S Helper Service track. The buildings are Snow Village with an assortment of 1/64 scale cars, trucks and people.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are some additional pictures including another of my layouts with Gilbert track and Plasticville.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Better get those roads plowed.. Looks like all rear-wheel drive cars on your layout. They're no good in the snow compared to front wheel drive,lol...Very nice layout.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Tom: Nice layout; I see you use S-Trax like me. Like the looks/performance of them. Here is picture of my layout. Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

AmFlyer said:


> I will remember the paperclip for the next post. I guess it is a compliment that my Christmas layout was mistaken for HO scale. They are American Flyer trains on S Helper Service track. The buildings are Snow Village with an assortment of 1/64 scale cars, trucks and people.


There is still time, go back to the first post and click edit, then click advanced edit, then go up to the paperclip and click, then click insert all.
They will show as pictures. We only have 48 hours to edit, you still have time.

Nice layout. :thumbsup:
Maybe you will wake up some of the S members.:dunno:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Big Ed. I tried to do that yesterday but missed the paper clip again. This time I got it. As They taught in school, practice makes perfect.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Ilskis, thanks for the posting the picture. I always enjoy seeing other layouts. Like you I still have my first train in perfect condition. It is an uncatalogued 1950 production 4611A made for a department store. 
The layout I posted with the SHS track uses Legacy for operation. The one with the Gilbert track that was in a different room is conventional control with original Gilbert engines. I find it easier with the Gilbert track switches set to Two Train operation to have multiple independent blocks.


----------

